# Got a free broken iPhone 2G



## Devil May Cry (Jun 14, 2010)

Time to freak some havoc. Thing is, I've never spread my modding to a phone before. So, I was hoping you guys could help me out here. Here's what I know so far:

- I'm almost positive it's a iPhone 2G with a capacity of 8 GB
- The only thing wrong with it is a broken screen

Here's what I want to be able to do:

- Jailbreak it (and please tell me what doing this can provide and which method is best)
- Use it solely as an  iTouch (I have a cell phone already and don't want to switch to AT&T)(unless there IS a way to get Verizon working)
- Get some free stuff while I'm at it (YAR!)
- Develop for it (does a jailbroken iPhone help at all in the dev scene?)

Lastly, I won't be able to use Wi-fi with the phone at all. Is there a way to do all of this online with my laptop?


So yeah, you guys mind helping me out? Also, if you guys know where I can get decent priced replacement screen? Is the screen the same as the iTouch 2G?


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Jun 14, 2010)

If you have t-mobile, you could hijack the sim card from ur phone and use it on t-mobile, otherwise just jailbreak it, and use it as an ipod touch


----------



## Urza (Jun 14, 2010)

http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/202796266/...he-update-train

Rule #1: Never update with a clean image. Always run it through PwnageTool otherwise you can lose unlock potential (possibly forever).


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 14, 2010)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> If you have t-mobile, you could hijack the sim card from ur phone and use it on t-mobile, otherwise just jailbreak it, and use it as an ipod touch



Nope, Verizon. Already know I can't.

@Urza

I'll take your word for it. Run it after it's broken?


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 14, 2010)

If it's an iPhone 2G, the back should be silver with a black bottom (unless it's painted). The screen is similar, but not identical, to the iPod touch.

The best method to jailbreak is by far PwnageTool, but in your case the simplest would have to be blackra1n. (Downgrade to 3.1.2 for blackra1n.) Spirit won't work since you want the iPhone to be hacktivated.

If you want to pirate most App Store apps, add *snip to Cydia.



			
				Urza said:
			
		

> http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/202796266/...he-update-train
> 
> Rule #1: Never update with a clean image. Always run it through PwnageTool otherwise you can lose unlock potential (possibly forever).


No need to worry about unlocks for the iPhone 2G; Apple won't update the 2G baseband any more (they haven't since 2.0, and 3.1.3 is the end of the line for 2G support). It'ss more hacked to the ground than PSP-1000.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 14, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> If it's an iPhone 2G, the back should be silver with a black bottom (unless it's painted). The screen is similar, but not identical, to the iPod touch.
> 
> The best method to jailbreak is by far PwnageTool, but in your case the simplest would have to be blackra1n. (Downgrade to 3.1.2 for blackra1n.) Spirit won't work since you want the iPhone to be hacktivated.
> 
> ...



PwnageTool it is. I like a challenge. From the videos I've seen, it's only the screen that's broken. How do I see all the firmware? The GUI isn't as good as the Sony or Nintendo ones. Also, if there is no more support for 2G, then can I not use apps or something later on? Or does haven a jailbroken phone fix that?


----------



## Urza (Jun 14, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. You run it after downloading the 3.1.3 firmware package; PwnageTool will modify that package (removing the baseband updater, activating root access, and adding specific packages). You will restore the modified package to your device.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 14, 2010)

Alright, is it version? If it is, it says 2.2 (5G77). Any way to do a hard reset on this? I'm tired of being called Karen.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jun 14, 2010)

You need to create the custom ipsw with pwnage tool first. Then if your on a mac press option and click on restore and click on the custom ipsw. Then just sit back and relax.


----------



## Urza (Jun 14, 2010)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> Alright, is it version? If it is, it says 2.2 (5G77). Any way to do a hard reset on this? I'm tired of being called Karen.


Everything will be wiped clean when you restore the new package.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 14, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> You need to create the custom ipsw with pwnage tool first. Then if your on a mac press option and click on restore and click on the custom ipsw. Then just sit back and relax.



I don't have a Mac, thought it was OS X only.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I use a pc with vmware workstation 7 so I guess I forgot

Option key is equal to alt key


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 16, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> Well I use a pc with vmware workstation 7 so I guess I forgot
> 
> Option key is equal to alt key



Okay, so if I use that, it will make an .ipsw I can use. Now, how do I apply this to my 2.2 iPhone? 

Also, I've been thinking. Would it better to sell this and get an iTouch? Is there any benefit to having an iPhone that doesn't call or text?


----------



## agentgamma (Jun 16, 2010)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> Lolcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The iPhone has a camera, and the iPod Touch doesn't. 
Also, you get a built in mic, which is useful to have, because some apps need the mic.


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 16, 2010)

The built-in speaker also has better sound quality than the one found on the iPod touch 2G/3G.

But since 3.1.3 _is_ the end of the line for the iPhone 2G, you may want to consider buying an iPod touch _in September_.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard that repairing the screen for the iPhone 2G is pretty hard though. Would the finacial investment balance itself out? I wouldn't mind keeping the phone for the camera and mic. As for the new iTouch, I'm guessing I'd have to wait for a hack?


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think that repairing the iPhone would be worth it. The hardware is starting to show its age, and soon the software will be also. You'll probably be able to make good money selling it for spare parts, though.

If you wish to jailbreak an iPod touch 4G, an tethered jailbreak will probably be available at the beginning. Unfortunately, I don't envision an untethered jailbreak for the iPod touch 4G any time near its launch (assuming the untethered jailbreak can even happen).


----------



## Saphiresurf (Jun 17, 2010)

You could install Android on it


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 18, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> I don't think that repairing the iPhone would be worth it. The hardware is starting to show its age, and soon the software will be also. You'll probably be able to make good money selling it for spare parts, though.
> 
> If you wish to jailbreak an iPod touch 4G, an tethered jailbreak will probably be available at the beginning. Unfortunately, I don't envision an untethered jailbreak for the iPod touch 4G any time near its launch (assuming the untethered jailbreak can even happen).



Should I just try an get an iTouch 3G then?


----------



## Blastoise (Jun 18, 2010)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> Dialexio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but you could try getting an iPod Touch 3rd Gen


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 18, 2010)

Blastoise said:
			
		

> Devil May Cry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that what I said?


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 18, 2010)

When I hear iTouch, I think DS flashcard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'd get an iPod touch 3G now, but only because I'm into jailbreaking. Otherwise, I'd wait for the iPod touch 4G, which will have faster speeds, probably a camera, and a less likely chance of an untethered jailbreak.


----------



## Tokiopop (Jun 20, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/202796266/...he-update-train
> 
> Rule #1: Never update with a clean image. Always run it through PwnageTool otherwise you can lose unlock potential (possibly forever).


It's a 2G, updating doesn't matter.

Edit: Infact it even states that on your own link...


----------



## Urza (Jun 20, 2010)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you read the entire thread instead of commenting on something I already provided reasoning for in a later post?


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 21, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> When I hear iTouch, I think DS flashcard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3G it is then. I've never been one of those "Ooh, shiny.." kinda people. TBH, I'd much rather just repair the phone, but my model is apparently hard to repair.


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 21, 2010)

If you want free apps YouTube how to get installous.


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 21, 2010)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> 3G it is then. I've never been one of those "Ooh, shiny.." kinda people. TBH, I'd much rather just repair the phone, but my model is apparently hard to repair.


Just remember to save your SHSH blobs. (This is necessary in order to downgrade/restore as far back as, in your case, 3.1.3.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To set it up, edit your hosts file and tell Cydia to make your life easier.

Hopefully you can get the blobs saved before Apple releases iOS 4.0 later today (when Apple won't let people go to 3.1.3).


----------



## Urza (Jun 22, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Just remember to save your SHSH blobs. (This is necessary in order to downgrade/restore as far back as, in your case, 3.1.3.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The easier and better way:
http://thefirmwareumbrella.blogspot.com/20...inytss-and.html


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 22, 2010)

@Urza: That works too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Devil May Cry: Unfortunately, I'm sure Apple stopped handing out SHSH blobs for 3.1.3 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Regardless, you should still get SHSH blobs for 4.0 and any subsequent firmware updates.* The wait won't be long; the 4.0 jailbreak is right around the corner.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 22, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> @Urza: That works too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, does that mean I can't jailbreak it right now? Or are the blobs equivalent to NAND backups, on the Wii (not needed, but highly suggested)?


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 23, 2010)

If the iPod touch comes/came with 3.1.3 OTB, you can jailbreak it with Spirit. If something goes awry though, you cannot restore to 3.1.3 though; you must use 4.0 (which does not have a public jailbreak at this time, but one *may* follow the iPhone 4 launch).

The reasoning behind this is Apple changed the restore process for the 3GS and later devices. Whenever you restore these devices with the official firmware, iTunes phones home to Apple's servers for a signature (the SHSH blob). Apple's servers will only give out the SHSH blobs for whatever firmwares Apple chooses to. Via this method, they can (and actively are) preventing downgrades.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 23, 2010)

Gotcha. Do they ONLY home in on Apple blobs though? I can't use a file to do a manual update?


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 23, 2010)

If the SHSH blobs were previously saved onto your computer, you can use Firmware Umbrella (like Urza mentioned) to spoof Apple's server and downgrade to whatever firmware the blob is from.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 23, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> If the SHSH blobs were previously saved onto your computer, you can use Firmware Umbrella (like Urza mentioned) to spoof Apple's server and downgrade to whatever firmware the blob is from.



I don't need to downgrade though, I need to upgrade from 2.2 to 3.1.3. Is that possible now? Or I can I safely jailbreak it now? All the guides say to be on 3.1.3


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 23, 2010)

If you're sticking with the iPhone 2G, you don't need to worry about SHSH blobs. You can update/restore to 3.1.3 without any issues.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 23, 2010)

Sweet. Do I just do this through iTunes?


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 24, 2010)

Devil May Cry said:
			
		

> Sweet. Do I just do this through iTunes?


Yes.


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 27, 2010)

Alright, got a USB cable, but no local wi-fi for now. Anyway I can do this over a USB cable to a wired computer? Or do I have to wait a few days to get some wi-fi?


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 27, 2010)

try android


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 27, 2010)

Yup. The iPhone doesn't need Wi-Fi to perform a firmware update/restore. It's just your computer that needs an Internet connection (wired or wireless).


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jun 29, 2010)

Alright, got it jailbroken. Now, is there a PC based Cydia I can use since I have no wi-fi?

Also, is there some way to get a partial plan on this phone just so I have online access (I.E no phone or texting)?


----------

